# Indian River Inlet/OC North Jetty--



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Lure of choice, and why?? Fall Season...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Kroc Spoon.. Sun up to Sun down it will get you in the fish.. I love using the bling bling chrome spoon 2-3oz..


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

this is the only lure you will ever need..... But you gotta be a winner to throw it


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Steve , It depends on what your after .


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

BIG Heavy Hopkins (or a look-alike) changed over to a single hook will get it done for about anything swimming.

3/4 oz Rattle trap blue/white blue silver rigged with enough weight via in-line sinkers w/ swivels is also a nice go to.

BIG Gotcha's I use red/white seem to be a local favorite.

I've seen fish caught on large in-line like Mepps spinners attached to 3-way swivels with 4 oz of weight but I'd fear getting this rig snagged in all the rocks.

The fish ARE in a feeding mode and getting their attention seems to be the trick.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

john im dissappointed in you! LOL



John81 said:


> this is the only lure you will ever need..... But you gotta be a winner to throw it


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*K-Man got it right!*



kmw21230 said:


> Kroc Spoon.. Sun up to Sun down it will get you in the fish.. I love using the bling bling chrome spoon 2-3oz..


Ditto - Get the 2 1/2 oz size in Silver metalic.. Replace the treble with a single Siwash salmon (stainless steel) hook and you'll be set. This lure can be fishing top, middle, or bottom of the ocean...

My #1 go to lure... 

Sandcrab


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> john im dissappointed in you! LOL


pshhhhhhhh take a number theres a long line 

where u been hiding?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

steve grossman said:


> Lure of choice, and why?? Fall Season...


Summer - Top water plugs in black, purple, or "burple". 

Sandcrab


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Lets not forget the Mirrorlure 52M - Purple Demon...

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ive been around... With the new baby the Fishing fund has become the Diaper\formula\Child Care fund... LoL



John81 said:


> pshhhhhhhh take a number theres a long line
> 
> where u been hiding?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> Ive been around... With the new baby the Fishing fund has become the Diaper\formula\Child Care fund... LoL


congrats and im sorry at same time


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> Ive been around... With the new baby the Fishing fund has become the Diaper\formula\Child Care fund... LoL


congrats on the new addition


----------

